# Budgie's leg is not well? Tilted head and weird landings



## budgieto (Jul 8, 2014)

1 of our budgies suddenly started standing awkwardly and not being able to land very well. 

He stands w/ his head tilted a little side ways and when he walks it's also a little awkward. Like one of his legs is not well. 

I think maybe because of his leg he can't feel his weight very well (center of gravity) and it could be throwing off his navigation system. 

I think he feels his weight a bit to the side and that's why he tilts his head. And I think that's also why he misplaces his landings a bit. 

We usually let our birds out to fly in the house, but should we keep him in his cage a bit more for now and let him fly for exercise only once in a while? What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear your budgie is unwell. 
It is best to take him to an avian vet for assessment as there could be a number of reasons causing this behaviour.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

greetings I agree with niamhf as well.it would be a good idea to have your budgie checked out to be sure its ok.sending healing prayers for your sweet budgie.blessings and keep us posted.we're here for you.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there, 

I'm sorry your budgie is having difficulty with his landings! 

Is his head tilted all the time? That could be what is throwing off his balance if his leg isn't injured. 

This could point to one of two things--he could have had a neurological episode that led to a condition called "stargazing", in which a budgie always has their head tilted, or he could have an inner ear infection that is affecting his balance. 

Either way, I completely agree with the advice to have him seen by an avian vet as soon as possible, because the sooner these type of conditions are treated, the more likely he will get well. 

Please keep us posted on how he does and best of luck! :fingerx:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with the other posters that your best course of action is to have your budgie seen by an Avian Veterinarian for the proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs additional care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Budgie*

Did your bird have a leg band when you got it ? If so check all the way up each leg to the point of attachment to the body. Some times a band can slip up on the wider part of the leg and get caught causing swelling and strangling blood vessels in the leg and it may cut into the leg as well. Your vet will have band cutters to remove the band. The star gazing needs a vet check as stated above. Your bird may be missing some necessary nutrients. Please keep us informed. Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello I am sorry your little one is not well, I totally agree with the advice given regarding stargazing , also from your picture your budgie looks quite over weight to me unless it is the angle. The vet can help determine this and then you can move forward. I had an overweight budgie who did not fly well at all, nor could h walk properly he sort of waddled. he is now flying and running around with the others happily after being on a budgie diet. Good luck please let us know how you progress with your sweetie.:Love birds:


----------

